# Treestand ideas



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a treestand this year and was planning on spending in the $100-150 range, just looking for something that will last awhile but is still affordable. I plan on sitting in it for maybe 2 or 3 hours at a time. What kind/brand would you guys suggest getting?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Do plan to pack it far? I love my lone wolf tree stand. It is light weight, compact, quiet and comfortable, it might be a little more than you want to spend but it is sweet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Do plan to pack it far? I love my lone wolf tree stand. It is light weight, compact, quiet and comfortable, it might be a little more than you want to spend but it is sweet.


Amen.

Price is the last thing you should consider when looking to get a stand. If you're going to be packing it far a light portable stand is a must. Even if you only plan on sitting for 2-3 hours, those hours can turn into eons when you're in a crappy uncomfortable stand. You'll fidget, squirm and lose your concentration and above all your confidence to make that shot when it counts. When hunting mule deer you'll need every advantage you can get, they have an uncanny ability to bust you, even from a stand. Go with the best stand you can afford. Summit makes some really good ones and Lone Wolf is tops also.

Good luck.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> those hours can turn into eons


I remember one time I was in a treestand, and it was 8:13 for 28 minutes!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I'm thinking of getting a treestand this year and was planning on spending in the $100-150 range, just looking for something that will last awhile but is still affordable. I plan on sitting in it for maybe 2 or 3 hours at a time. What kind/brand would you guys suggest getting?


Here are the basic pros and cons of the various types. You'll have to determine what you need out of a stand first, then narrow down the brand, but most standard brands are safe, comfortable, durable, and user friendly.

1-Lock on types are light, simple, and semi-permanent, but they require steps or strap on ladders to get to. Steps are a problem because the screw-ins are made for hardwoods and we don't have many of those here in Utah, so they tend to pull out. The strap-on steps aren't very stable while climbing because the strap twists when too much side pressure is applied. And strap-on ladders are bulky, add weight and cost, and are noisy to put up, and they can more easily be stolen if left. These stands are the "I'll be back tomorrow if this spot shows any promise, but I'll move if nothing good happens." type.

2-Climbing types are relatively light, simple and portable, but they require a straight tree with no branches below the stand level. A climbing type is somewhat noisy to put up, and you'll need to practice climbing with it ahead of time so that you'll get those muscles in shape and so that you can assemble it and climb with it, even in the dark. And carry a pee bottle with you and a pruning saw. These are the hike in, move around, "Let's get this done" type.

3-Ladder types (IMHO) are the safest, easiest to climb, and most comfortable and convenient to use. But they are very heavy, awkward to put up (It can take as many as 3 people), and more permanent. They are the waterhole, wallow, heavy game trail, salt lick, "I'm gonna be here all season" type.

4-Free standing tri-pod types are like the standard ladder types without a tree tall enough to use.

5-Homemade? Are you crazy?

This should get you started, but don't be surprised if this ain't the only treestand you buy, either because you like or you don't.

And always, always, always, wear a body harness!!!

(BTW, I hunt from ladder stands over waterholes and saltlicks I have created, thus my name.)


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

On the side, since money is an issue, you don't want the USFS or somebody else confiscating your stand. (I saw a truckload of them at the station outside Heber last year.) Citations can get expensive, too.

Worth reading: http://www.backcountry-magazine.com/Bow ... stands.pdf


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> 5-Homemade? Are you crazy?


I don't understand this comment...BTW, Tex has a great homemade plan.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > 5-Homemade? Are you crazy?
> ...


Quite so, if you know what you're doing you can make a great stand for very little money. Mine are safe durable quiet and very easy to make. (provided you can weld) The only drawback to mine is the weight issue. Mine are quite heavy. (25lbs)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > 5-Homemade? Are you crazy?
> ...


I only meant that it's very risky because most of us don't have the knowledge and/or skills to make it safe, especially if money is a big issue. It only takes one fall!

Good for Tex, but I hope he has a good lawyer if he markets those plans, because plans are like recipes; Everybody can follow the same recipe, but it's amazing how different the dishes turn out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good point, I don't "market" the plans but I'll give them to anyone who wants to use them.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

So you're thinking about sitting in a stand??? Who'da thunk it, ridgetop in a treestand. You must have a pretty good spot in mind.  

I've got a stand that I made but it's pretty heavy, around 18 pounds, without the seat. I am looking for one that is a little lighter so that I can pack it in a ways. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MT, your avatar picture says it all. Just kidding.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> MT, your avatar picture says it all. Just kidding.


Someone's got to get him, might as well be you. :lol:


----------

